# stealers ruind my perfect paint



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Took the car to be serviced explained to the chap behind the desk my car is immaculate and should be the same when I come to collect it .I had to growl and sneer a bit for him to come and check my car to prove she is beautiful in black and not a mark on her lovingly spoiled paint. I went to collect her in time to see a snot nosed kid pick a rag up off the floor and apply it to my car. I walked over as fast as I could grabbed him by the wrist snatched the rag off him threw it as far as I could, dragged him round to the front of the car to show him a big sign hanging from the interior mirror NO WASH . The worsted thing that anyone could have said to me then was "They all say that, I ignore it, it doesn't matter" My wife is nearly having a heart attack trying to pull me away from him so I don't rip his body to bits. In the end my brains higher functions kick in, by that I mean I didn't break his ignorant neck and went to find the chap who I left in charge of my car . Nightmare 2 started when he denied all knowledge of inspecting my car didn't remember me or my wife. I thought that's it I am well and truly shafted. Then my wife, apple of my eye who always has my back no matter what, played a video on her phone of him and me inspecting my car . I DONT THINK I HAVE EVER LOVED MY WIFE MORE ,What a beauty. Managers become involved then and its all blamed on the kid who washed the car . Even though he'd damaged my paint It didn't seem fare to let him cop for all the blame especially as I'd scared him silly. So to end my tale of woe an outside detailer is going to asked to remove the rds and other marks, but part of the deal is the car wash lad spends the day with the detailer so he might learn something and understand why I and people like me react the way they do when the see their cars paint work looking like a road map. The other part of the deal is I don't name and shame the dealer involved. That arose mainly because I explained how keen I am on keeping the car clean along with a very large number of members and lurkers of a forum called Detailing World and word spreads like wild fire of a crap dealership and its staff. The only down side I suppose is I don't decide on who details the car. I did get the impression they have their own trouble shooter for this kind of thing 
So Luke. M. When the time comes watch and learn .All the fuss and tension has crippled me so now its a hot bath morphine family painkillers and bed night all. P.S. The dealership said I shouldn't name them .They said nothing about the detailer It will be interesting to know if anyone knows of him 
Daz


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I work next to a service centre, where they use motorclean and things I see. Worst being laying a microfibre on concrete jet wash it then continue to clean the car with it. Ammount of times we end up going round there to try and polish marks out where they've scratched a car cleaning it. Nothing ceases to amaze me anymore how main dealers clean cars. Just glad its not my car.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a contract with motorclean, they valet about 50 cars a day between 7-8 of them. 
They mainly do the interior and just dress the exterior though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think you're brave allowing them to detail your car from an unknown source.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

There why I take my car to my local independent specialist.
I stand and watch him service it and he never washes them!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

and half the price


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can I take it (regardless of outcome),you won't be using this dealership again?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Im suprised a dealer even knows what detailing or detailer means. I highly doubt it will be any more than a bodyshop 'mopping' with a rotary at high speed with G3 or similar...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> Im suprised a dealer even knows what detailing or detailer means. I highly doubt it will be any more than a bodyshop 'mopping' with a rotary at high speed with G3 or similar...


Spot on Kev, was going to say the same. As for giving up a valeter for a day and having to pay for another...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Im suprised a dealer even knows what detailing or detailer means. I highly doubt it will be any more than a bodyshop 'mopping' with a rotary at high speed with G3 or similar...


Spot on :thumb: I have seen this for myself.

I would insist on being there when any work is done or nominate a detailer that you are comfortable with and if they are not happy walk away to name and shame. 
Dealers do not care about you or your car - its all about money, and don't forget you don't have to use a dealer to keep any warranty.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you overreacted a bit all honesty. Yes, they were stupid but to man handle the guy was a bit much. I would have refused to pay and asked for a meeting with the dealer principal to discuss the situation. Then i would have said that it would cost x to sort and go from there. 

Rarely does a good solution arise through anger alone. Vote with your feet is the best solution.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

I see you are Salford based and on the form of the main dealers in the Manchester area across the brands I have yet to find one I would fully trust. 
I always get them to write do not wash and no test drives on all the paperwork so if it gains mileage or cleans itself they can have the bill.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd get my own detailer to do one and send them the invoice.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I think you overreacted a bit all honesty. Yes, they were stupid but to man handle the guy was a bit much. I would have refused to pay and asked for a meeting with the dealer principal to discuss the situation. Then i would have said that it would cost x to sort and go from there.
> 
> Rarely does a good solution arise through anger alone. Vote with your feet is the best solution.


I seem to be becoming known for my cynical views but this is purely based on three years working for a large dealership group.

Assuming Zippo hasn't embellished his tale and the distinct possibility the service advisor got a rollicking from the service manager.

One of two outcomes after he drives away from the dealer, ill let you decide the more likely scenario.

1. "Gosh Mr.Zippo knows his stuff and is one tough cookie, we must ensure he's well looked after when he returns.

2. What an effing banker, I'll remember him if he dares to return.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I work at a dealership in Salford, there's only 4 that I know of. Our valeters are terrible.

You need to make sure it's on the job card when you book in, if it's not, your key, along with all the other cars in for that day is put in a cupboard for the valeters to just take, wash the car & park it up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mr v6 said:


> I work at a dealership in Salford, there's only 4 that I know of. Our valeters are terrible.
> 
> You need to make sure it's on the job card when you book in, if it's not, your key, along with all the other cars in for that day is put in a cupboard for the valeters to just take, wash the car & park it up.


And even you should know that's not always a definite guarantee.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you need to find out just who will be working on your car , theres a strong chance they will think matey down at the bodyshop will whizz a mop over it and make it like new again

your car- you need to know


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bit of overkill tbh!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think grabbing the guy and throwing the rag seems a bit ott to me.

I only say this as you don't want to end up in any other situation which may result in charges against you or against someone that might be able to damage you physically.

In this situation, your car should never have been touched as you asked them not too and the guy with the rag should have known better (in all honesty he probably did but it's not his car) so they don't give a ****.

I was a salesman for Citroen, our valeters used to wash brand new cars, customer cars, trade vehicles with the same sponge for months on end and the sponge used to be left sitting on the top of a breeze block wall.

Numerous times they went through paint with a rotary and blamed it on the paint, the poor body shop knew what they were doing though but had to sort lots of stuff they shouldn't have had to.

Let's hope you get a nice resolution for this but I would stay with your car whilst they attempt to rectify the damage, I wouldn't be leaving or paying them any money ever again with their attitude.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

S63 said:


> I seem to be becoming known for my cynical views but this is purely based on three years working for a large dealership group.
> 
> Assuming Zippo hasn't embellished his tale and the distinct possibility the service advisor got a rollicking from the service manager.
> 
> ...


Number 1 i hope. All customers should get 100% service or why would they return :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

S63 are you trying to wind me up because I have noticed it is a game you like to play .
. "Gosh Mr.Zippo knows his stuff and is one tough cookie, we must ensure he's well looked after when he returns.

That has to be the most ignorant things any body has ever wrote or said about me .No sorry. The "embellishment" bit comes a close second but a first for being asinine. 
As for the OTT comments and I over reacted may be ,but then its not your paintwork is it .I'm not bothered what the wash practice is where you work or used to work again its not your paint. I am chuffed the thread has attracted so many opinions though .If you agree with it or not, well that's up to the individual . I cant change the circumstances prior during or afterward what happened. If the cars corrected great, if not I have problems both with the dealership and who I've leased the car off. Who I believe now check paintwork on the cars return. In retrospect and having it pointed out to me a few times grabbing the lad might not have been the brightest thing to do, for a few reasons really .However that issue turns out I'll make it right by him.
Mods, Admin, I put the thread in the wrong place didn't I .Sorry about that.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I was at a Ford dealer yesterday and the receptionist said your car is nearly done do you want it washing for free!!!! God no please don't it will cost a fortune. But 3 other customers whilst i was waiting took them up on what they thought as a very kind offer.........


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Simz said:


> I was at a Ford dealer yesterday and the receptionist said your car is nearly done do you want it washing for free!!!! God no please don't it will cost a fortune. But 3 other customers whilst i was waiting took them up on what they thought as a very kind offer.........


Some people like yourself like nice paint work Then theirs the don't cares who would rather spend their time doing something else. Whose car do you think will be worth a_ bit_ more when it comes time to sell up mate 
Daz


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

zippo said:


> Some people like yourself like nice paint work Then theirs the don't cares who would rather spend their time doing something else. Whose car do you think will be worth a_ bit_ more when it comes time to sell up mate
> Daz


Completely agree i guess we all left the dealer happy.......


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd never take my car to a dealership 

Don't know what's worse, the bodging, the cluelessness, the over proving or the danger of them touching my car

Local specialist ftw


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd never take my car to a dealership
> 
> Don't know what's worse, the bodging, the cluelessness, the over proving or the danger of them touching my car
> 
> Local specialist ftw


Not one of which had the Ford special tool so not always possible to use local specialist.....First time been to main dealer in 43 years, normally use friend who maintains a fleet for a major company, usually Saturday mornings and hugely competitive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

zippo said:


> S63 are you trying to wind me up because I have noticed it is a game you like to play .
> . "Gosh Mr.Zippo knows his stuff and is one tough cookie, we must ensure he's well looked after when he returns.
> 
> That has to be the most ignorant things any body has ever wrote or said about me .No sorry. The "embellishment" bit comes a close second but a first for being asinine.
> ...


The OTT probably comes from whats relative.

They 'damaged' your car and didn't listen. That would make me pretty mad.

It's probably because you've taken it like they personally attacked you or your property. They didn't, they're just incompetent. It's not as if they slapped your missus or raped your dog.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

and then wiped it on the curtains


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ardandy said:


> The OTT probably comes from whats relative.
> 
> They 'damaged' your car and didn't listen. That would make me pretty mad.
> 
> It's probably because you've taken it like they personally attacked you or your property. They didn't, they're just incompetent. *It's not as if they slapped your missus or raped your dog.*


*
*
LMAO. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> and then wiped it on the curtains


Oh man that's gross but still funny as 
Daz


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Zippo
Not a wind up at all, apologies if that's the way you see it. 

I work alongside service advisors and observe and listen with interest how they react and deal with customers. If customers are abrupt, threatening, rude or abusive, regardless whether they are wrong or right they will be treated differently to other customers. It's not professional and the old cliche " the customer is always right" should prevail but in the real world sadly it doesn't.

If you were in a restaurant and complained in a similar fashion at the start of your meal and wanted it returned to the chef to be remedied, would you then be happy to eat it apon it's return?

I'm not defending poor service but experience has taught me that complaining in a manner that is likely to get the staff riled isn't going to get me the result I'd like.:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> Zippo
> Not a wind up at all, apologies if that's the way you see it.
> 
> I work alongside service advisors and observe and listen with interest how they react and deal with customers. If customers are abrupt, threatening, rude or abusive, regardless whether they are wrong or right they will be treated differently to other customers. It's not professional and the old cliche " the customer is always right" should prevail but in the real world sadly it doesn't.
> ...


In this case I tend to agree with you :doublesho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> In this case I tend to agree with you :doublesho


Frame it.:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> Frame it.:thumb:


 I worked at a Citroen dealership a few years ago as Senior service advisor.

I don't know what brand you work with but we had a CSI index within Citroen UK. they used to call visited customers yadda yadda.

Adopting a similar approach to what we've spoken about and a few other tweeks.

CSI Went up 84 % within 3 months of me being there.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think the OP is a mystery shopper.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> I don't think the OP is a mystery shopper.


No im not implying that for one moment.

I was referring to you approach comment.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just read the op.
when did I become involved in this?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

zippo said:


> S63 are you trying to wind me up because I have noticed it is a game you like to play .
> . "Gosh Mr.Zippo knows his stuff and is one tough cookie, we must ensure he's well looked after when he returns.
> 
> That has to be the most ignorant things any body has ever wrote or said about me .No sorry. The "embellishment" bit comes a close second but a first for being asinine.
> ...


To be fair he wasn't making fun of you, he was trying to illustrate the two likely scenarios the dealer will go through. Also whilst i appreciate you put a lot of time and effort into getting your car perfect, laying your hands on the guy could have had you arrested for assault. It's easy to be wise after the event but possibly it would have been better to video the kid using the cloth on your car and then you would have grounds for taking it further if the dealer didnt play ball


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think the dealership has any idea of what customer service is or how to achieve it. Walked through the entrance a chap (salesman)said what can I do for you mate while eating the biggest sandwich I've ever seen . The guy behind the desk 5 desks away from me asked if I was bothering or what . Trying to get him out of his chair for a walk around the car was put off 4 times while he talked to a very attractive women about lunch plans . He didn't have the manners to hold the door open for my wife who preceded me outside ,when he eventually came out side 20 mins later, and that was just dropping off the car
So Steve S63 what's you opinion . Honestly


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you Muzzer.

We all hate managers (see another thread) but one thing they will always do is protect their staff.

If Zippo or anyone else for that matter man handled a member of staff, the manager would very swiftly escort you to his office, get payment, escort you off the premises and make it crystal clear your custom is no longer welcome.

I would add knowing many of our valeters this may have ended badly in A and E.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

zippo said:


> I don't think the dealership has any idea of what customer service is or how to achieve it. Walked through the entrance a chap (salesman)said what can I do for you mate while eating the biggest sandwich I've ever seen . The guy behind the desk 5 desks away from me asked if I was bothering or what . Trying to get him out of his chair for a walk around the car was put off 4 times while he talked to a very attractive women about lunch plans . He didn't have the manners to hold the door open for my wife who preceded me outside ,when he eventually came out side 20 mins later, and that was just dropping off the car
> So Steve S63 what's you opinion . Honestly


A few sackings in our dealerships right there.

But.....you're not prepared to name them, can't be that bad.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

zippo said:


> I don't think the dealership has any idea of what customer service is or how to achieve it. Walked through the entrance a chap (salesman)said what can I do for you mate while eating the biggest sandwich I've ever seen . The guy behind the desk 5 desks away from me asked if I was bothering or what . Trying to get him out of his chair for a walk around the car was put off 4 times while he talked to a very attractive women about lunch plans . He didn't have the manners to hold the door open for my wife who preceded me outside ,when he eventually came out side 20 mins later, and that was just dropping off the car
> So Steve S63 what's you opinion . Honestly


Go elsewhere, if they are not interested in serving me or helping me, i take my custom elsewhere. Then find out who the principal is and email him and explain why, including all of what you have said above.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 oh god yes, one of my colleagues moved to telesales and when his manager was giving him grief, he wondered why her boss sided with her. Its the same everywhere.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

zippo said:


> I don't think the dealership has any idea of what customer service is or how to achieve it. Walked through the entrance a chap (salesman)said what can I do for you mate while eating the biggest sandwich I've ever seen . The guy behind the desk 5 desks away from me asked if I was bothering or what . Trying to get him out of his chair for a walk around the car was put off 4 times while he talked to a very attractive women about lunch plans . He didn't have the manners to hold the door open for my wife who preceded me outside ,when he eventually came out side 20 mins later, and that was just dropping off the car
> So Steve S63 what's you opinion . Honestly


Speaking as a professional. That's horrific . Totally unacceptable.Sounds like a dealership which is not ran properly sounds more of a free for all. Regardless of the customer or what kind of day your having etc you have to remain professional.

If I was the DP id be horrified and i can assure you I would be waving bye bye to some of them for that behavior. lets be honest you are pushing away the hand that feeds you in one way or another.

Speaking as me. I completely understand your reactions in reference to the lad cleaning it maybe a tad OTT. But again he's young. they know it all when they get a job but the age issue. But at the same time eyes should be on him all the time. ( he can only learn from the monkeys teaching him ). 
If I was greeted as "mate" I would rip the fella a new **** . this is a prestige car brand not 4 pints down the loca.

If you don't get a suitable outcome Id be in touch directly with the manufacturer and present all your case.

They do listen. PSA launched a whole program a few years ago coming off feedback. Asconda will remember it very well.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve 
I'll endeavour to put things right between the lad and myself when I go back with the car. With a bit of luck God willing I should get my own way with him being able to watch the detailer .Who I've found out works for the group and not just the dealership ,Still can't pry his name out of them though.
Daz


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> They do listen. PSA launched a whole program a few years ago coming off feedback. Asonda will remember it very well.


I do remember it and any manufacturer would be horrified to hear of the way you were treated on that first instance Zippo let alone the rag saga.

I had an issue with Kwik Fit. What a bunch of useless people they can be. Short story is, as they fitted tyres they broke every tyre pressure sensor and continued on saying not their fault, (wouldn't even check tyre pressures after I had driven off and warnings came up so went back).

Digusting behaviour. A polite but factual email to Kwik Fit HQ got me a call the next day from the local manager to ask me to come in and they ordered new sensors to fit. Their knowledge didn't go any further so they didn't realise they needed coding to the vehicle so I ended up at a Pug main dealer to code them to the car.

The Pug dealer couldn't have been more helpful, very polite and didn't charge me. (the cost would have been passed onto kwik fit anyway) but the point is, I'll always remember how good the pug dealer treated me.

Being PSA and being a podium dealer I know they should be at a good standard but it always amazes me, coming from the trade, how BAD most main dealers are.

They get away with it because nobody complains, they believe they are all like it or have the wool pulled over their eyes and only realise how bad they were treated when looking back on things.

Always best in my opinion to be polite but factual. I'm regretting not pulling my local dealer up for the way they treated me.

Also, the dealers can vary but often than not, GROUPS are often all the same. Be careful


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

S63 said:


> A few sackings in our dealerships right there.
> 
> But.....you're not prepared to name them, can't be that bad.


I Cant. I gave my word Which is why the cars being put right by a pro Who I don't /can't find out anything about. Other than he works for the group and not just this one dealer I should add its not as weird as it sounds .Their like grey men they wander around all the time and only deal with the prep side so nobody takes much notice At least that's why I think no one knows about him 
Daz


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

zippo said:


> Steve
> I'll endeavour to put things right between the lad and myself when I go back with the car. With a bit of luck God willing I should get my own way with him being able to watch the detailer .Who I've found out works for the group and not just the dealership ,Still can't pry his name out of them though.
> Daz


To a degree I wouldn't dwell on it too much. I'm sure he gets worse done to him everyday its just the way the game is. When i was an apprentice they set glued my shoes to the roof. locked me in the boot all sorts :lol: .
All a learning curve a little bit but yes certainly. If you can see the lad an apology cant do any harm .
The lad actually being shown how to clean a car properly will no doubt educate him but the chances of that being put into practice. unlikely to be honest.

If you cant witness the car being worked on it doesn't happen then the next phase would start for me personally.

I'd see how it goes dazzle :thumb:

Ohh and take the wife with you.. she sounds like a good tool to have

(no pun )


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> To a degree I wouldn't dwell on it too much. I'm sure he gets worse done to him everyday its just the way the game is. When i was an apprentice they set glued my shoes to the roof. locked me in the boot all sorts :lol: .
> All a learning curve a little bit but yes certainly. If you can see the lad an apology cant do any harm .
> The lad actually being shown how to clean a car properly will no doubt educate him but the chances of that being put into practice. unlikely to be honest.
> 
> ...


Did you just call Zippos Mrs a Tool....:doublesho

*Popcorn*

Joking


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

asonda said:


> Did you just call Zippos Mrs a Tool....:doublesho
> 
> *Popcorn*
> 
> Joking


Banned for inciting an argument. Am i doing this right?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> Speaking as a professional. That's horrific . Totally unacceptable.Sounds like a dealership which is not ran properly sounds more of a free for all. Regardless of the customer or what kind of day your having etc you have to remain professional.
> 
> If I was the DP id be horrified and i can assure you I would be waving bye bye to some of them for that behavior. lets be honest you are pushing away the hand that feeds you in one way or another.
> 
> ...


Ive a relative who used to work in Manchester at the dealer on upper Brooke street as mechanics go he was a caveman, His best tool was a FBH then there was the VBFH . He tried to hand brake turn a car where the hand break worked on the front brakes . That hit another car that knocked a car half off a ramp Animal


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

S63 said:


> Thank you Muzzer.
> 
> We all hate managers (see another thread) but one thing they will always do is protect their staff.
> 
> ...


Fully agree here. plain and simple as soon as you grabbed an individual you were then in the wrong, as what you were doing was far worse than he was to you. And having previously worked in this role heavily annoys me you would even think of doing this!!!!! Try to think b4 u act was it really his fault!!!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Banned for inciting an argument. Am i doing this right?


hahahaha made me laugh out loud in real life that you sod


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> To a degree I wouldn't dwell on it too much. I'm sure he gets worse done to him everyday its just the way the game is. When i was an apprentice they set glued my shoes to the roof. locked me in the boot all sorts :lol: .
> All a learning curve a little bit but yes certainly. If you can see the lad an apology cant do any harm .
> The lad actually being shown how to clean a car properly will no doubt educate him but the chances of that being put into practice. unlikely to be honest.
> 
> ...


lLMAO
She's good with it I mean them too.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

rottenapple said:


> Fully agree here. plain and simple as soon as you grabbed an individual you were then in the wrong, as what you were doing was far worse than he was to you. And having previously worked in this role heavily annoys me you would even think of doing this!!!!! Try to think b4 u act was it really his fault!!!!


Thanks I think that's been mentioned before More than once


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> I do remember it and any manufacturer would be horrified to hear of the way you were treated on that first instance Zippo let alone the rag saga.
> 
> I had an issue with Kwik Fit. What a bunch of useless people they can be. Short story is, as they fitted tyres they broke every tyre pressure sensor and continued on saying not their fault, (wouldn't even check tyre pressures after I had driven off and warnings came up so went back).
> 
> ...


Yup agreed.

:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Banned for inciting an argument. Am i doing this right?


YEEEAAAAAAAAHHH

:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

asonda said:


> hahahaha made me laugh out loud in real life that you sod




Back on topic, and i know we've covered this, my local skoda dealer is part of a group and they have a big sign up saying that abuse of any kind, verbal/physical abuse will be reported to the police and they always prosecute. Just a thought for anybody not just zippo


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think zippo knows he's done wrong with reference to the boy. He's said he weill try and make amends on it, making a song and dance about it wont change it.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

zippo said:


> Thanks I think that's been mentioned before More than once


Well it annoyed me so im more than welcome to point out this as well. Im sure more than one is allowed to comment! End of my discussion on matter.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Shame to hear how bad some of these dealers are. I remember taking my modified vw transporter to the local dealer, great service but God the bloke was an arrogant to$$er, telling me the springs weren't suitable, wheels weren't suitable and the tyres wouldn't take the load of the van....... His mech turns round after hearing him go on and on for a couple of minutes and says 'actually they've got a higher load rating than our standard wheels & tyres' lol. 

I'm sure that it was a bit of an overreaction on your part Daz with regard to grabbing hold of him (sorry, has anyone mentioned it?) , I've certainly been known to have overreacted a time or 10 and it can take a few hours to calm down properly. I'd be very surprised if they put their lad with the detailer. I've heard of this sort of thing before and know of a couple of detailers that work for dealers when yet get these sort of complaints, things their valeters can't get over etc so I'm sure it'll be a proper detailer. 

Still intrigued to find out what part Luke M has/is/will play?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

zippo said:


> I Cant. I gave my word Which is why the cars being put right by a pro Who I don't /can't find out anything about. Other than he works for the group and not just this one dealer I should add its not as weird as it sounds .Their like grey men they wander around all the time and only deal with the prep side so nobody takes much notice At least that's why I think no one knows about him
> Daz


This so called "grey man" will be a Smart guy and as has already been said by those in the trade, will give your car a "mop"....15 minutes would be my guess.
The valeter will not be present, no reason, he needs to know how to wash, not mop.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> I think zippo knows he's done wrong with reference to the boy. He's said he weill try and make amends on it, making a song and dance about it wont change it.


Oh i know and i wasnt making a fuss about it, just illustrating why as others have pointed out, its not such a great idea hut as you said, zippo already knows that.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Oh i know and i wasnt making a fuss about it, just illustrating why as others have pointed out, its not such a great idea hut as you said, zippo already knows that.


:thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rayner said:


> Shame to hear how bad some of these dealers are. I remember taking my modified vw transporter to the local dealer, great service but God the bloke was an arrogant to$, telling me the springs weren't suitable, wheels weren't suitable and the tyres wouldn't take the load of the van....... His mech turns round after hearing him go on and on for a couple of minutes and says 'actually they've got a higher load rating than our standard wheels & tyres' lol.
> 
> I'm sure that it was a bit of an overreaction on your part Daz with regard to grabbing hold of him (sorry, has anyone mentioned it?) , I've certainly been known to have overreacted a time or 10 and it can take a few hours to calm down properly. I'd be very surprised if they put their lad with the detailer. I've heard of this sort of thing before and know of a couple of detailers that work for dealers when yet get these sort of complaints, things their valeters can't get over etc so I'm sure it'll be a proper detailer.
> 
> Still intrigued to find out what part Luke M has/is/will play?


You dont get much luck with garages do you

:lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Efff me, Tampons at Dawn in this thread....


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Steve said:


> You dont get much luck with garages do you
> 
> :lol:


Lol, no not really, got a good mate that's a great mechanic. I've vowed to only use him now :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

asonda said:


> Efff me, Tampons at Dawn in this thread....


Nahh you aren't my type :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Nahh you aren't my type :lol:


Banned.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

S63 said:


> This so called "grey man" will be a Smart guy and as has already been said by those in the trade, will give your car a "mop"....15 minutes would be my guess.
> The valeter will not be present, no reason, he needs to know how to wash, not mop.


im thinking the same , i just cant imagine normal dealers knowing about or using high end detailers , maybe some of the top end luxury car places

i think its gona get a quick whizz round with g3 and mop thats been laying on the floor

hope it works out for you


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

zippo said:


> blah blah blah..... if not I have problems both with the dealership and who I've leased the car off. blah blah


Leased?! It's not even your car, move on :devil::devil:



zippo said:


> I don't think the dealership has any idea of what customer service is or how to achieve it. Walked through the entrance a chap (salesman)said what can I do for you mate while eating the biggest sandwich I've ever seen . The guy behind the desk 5 desks away from me asked if I was bothering or what . Trying to get him out of his chair for a walk around the car was *put off 4 times while he talked to a very attractive women* about lunch plans . He didn't have the manners to hold the door open for my wife who preceded me outside ,when he eventually came out side 20 mins later, and that was just dropping off the car
> So Steve S63 what's you opinion . Honestly


What's wrong with that, he's just getting his priorities right.....and there's little chance of you giving him a gobble in the disabled toilets!:tumbleweed:

I'm glad they're sorting things out to your satisfaction. Of all the options available, letting the dealer 'fix it' would be the very bottom of my the list. The* very best* outcome you can hope for is a run over with a glaze to hide any marks temporarily.

I would much rather do the work myself. But we're all different.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Bero said:


> Leased?! It's not even your car, move on :devil::devil:
> 
> What's wrong with that, he's just getting his priorities right.....and there's *little chance of you giving him a gobble in the disabled toilets*!:tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


 Outstanding :lol::lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

rottenapple said:


> Well it annoyed me so im more than welcome to point out this as well. Im sure more than one is allowed to comment! End of my discussion on matter.


Your right, you are more than welcome to comment


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok update time .A very nice lady from the lease company rang me back at teatime .Told her every thing warts an all. What a plank I'd been the lot . This is not the first time the dealers name has come up and one of the firms inspectors is coming for a look around the car because they want pictures .Either way reading peoples opinions on the correction etc I'm screwed anyway .So sod it .But I will still see the lad though Luke M for the benefit of Rayner
Daz


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's one helluva lease company you use, who are they?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

S63 said:


> That's one helluva lease company you use, who are they?


The most evil of the lot .Motability finance uk Blood out of a stone seems to be their forte .They only hammer dealers when they have nothing else to do so I've been told


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, I deal with Motorbility customers and their cars on a daily basis. Some of the most disgusting cars I have to step into and drive are Motab cars, not because the lessees are disabled and physically cannot clean their car but because many are just too obese smoking sixty a day and can't be bothered.

Motab collect the cars at the end of their lease from our dealership (normally three years unless specially adapted), they overlook just about everything other than serious dents, scrapes and damaged interiors. Swirls and other wash inflicted marks are regarded as normal wear and tear, your representative needs talking to if he or she thinks you or the dealership are responsible for washing defects.:doublesho

P.S. It is a requirement by Motab that dealerships take a photo of your car with a written report on its condition before they proceed with servicing and MOT work.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

zippo said:


> The most evil of the lot .Motability finance uk Blood out of a stone seems to be their forte .They only hammer dealers when they have nothing else to do so I've been told


I'm due to pick up my 3rd Motability car in 3 to 4 weeks and tbh the I've never had a problem with Motability it's always the dealers who seem to have the "who cares it's not as if they are paying for it" Motability did everything they could even gave me full refund on my advanced payment due to the dealer not sorting the problems I had with the car.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Its news to me about the photo I won't disagree with you about the state of a lot of the cars . At the start of my lease I had to sign a paper that said I would pay for any and all damage apart from fair wear and tear ,I couldn't call the state of the car fair .When I say pay for something other than wear and tear I pay the full cost of the job . When someone posted be careful I decided to cover all the bases .If when this fella comes out and looks at the car and lets say he says all the offside needs painting I'm liable plus the xs .Also as I understand it every car gets inspected by motab before a dealer goes near it .If its a bin been used for rallying etc. the customer gets the bill large or small. That wasn't the point of the thread I've spent hours on that car to have it ruined by a yts really miffed me.IT can take me two days to do a door another few days to get over that and the lad screwed it all up in seconds which is probably why I snapped a bit ,. The cars therapy if you know what I mean Just checked it was Asonda who said to be carful :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

zippo said:


> If when this fella comes out and looks at the car and lets say he says all the offside needs painting I'm liable plus the xs .


Crikey, if it's that bad, maybe we've all massively underestimated the level of damage!
What was on that cloth, acid?!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Rob74 said:


> I'm due to pick up my 3rd Motability car in 3 to 4 weeks and tbh the I've never had a problem with Motability it's always the dealers who seem to have the "who cares it's not as if they are paying for it" Motability did everything they could even gave me full refund on my advanced payment due to the dealer not sorting the problems I had with the car.


I cant explain it I suppose you find the good and the bad .The Ford dealer I used in the past have been brilliant couldn't fault them.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

MagpieRH said:


> Crikey, if it's that bad, maybe we've all massively underestimated the level of damage!
> What was on that cloth, acid?!


gravel bits of concrete ( stones maybe)there was more crap but I can't remember oh and it stunk of a chemical of some kind
Daz


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

zippo said:


> I cant explain it I suppose you find the good and the bad .The Ford dealer I used in the past have been brilliant couldn't fault them.


I've gone ford again but with a different dealer as the last was a wast of time (also I know the top guy at this place)

I hope you get the outcome you hope for & remember the dealers are approved by Motability so I don't see how they can hold you to costs etc when the car was in the care of an "approved dealer"


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just as an extra Daz, you do know you can use a different dealer it doesn't have to be the one you got the car from it can be any as long as it's the same brand 

Rob


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Rob74 said:


> Just as an extra Daz, you do know you can use a different dealer it doesn't have to be the one you got the car from it can be any as long as it's the same brand
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the info mate its appreciated
Daz


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Daz how did it go with Motability did you get this sorted??

Rob


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Rob74 said:


> Daz how did it go with Motability did you get this sorted??
> 
> Rob


I forgot to say didn't I .Motability are coming for the car in the new year . The woman I spoke to said the cars not to go back to the supplying dealer for anything.She was a bit secretive for want of a better word .She wouldn't tell me anything just answered questions with questions. Told her to suit herself, I've got enough on my plate as it is (Family) So long as the person who comes for the car has I.D. I don't care 
Daz


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

zippo said:


> I forgot to say didn't I .Motability are coming for the car in the new year . The woman I spoke to said the cars not to go back to the supplying dealer for anything.She was a bit secretive for want of a better word .She wouldn't tell me anything just answered questions with questions. Told her to suit herself, I've got enough on my plate as it is (Family) So long as the person who comes for the car has I.D. I don't care
> Daz


I do know that Motability can just take the business from a dealer if they Haley complaints. 
Are they giving you a courtesy car? You are entitled to one no matter what the reason yours is in a garage


----------

